# New Tires



## KuyaKun (Sep 22, 2018)

I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LS, I live in Nevada which is almost always hot and never rains. 

Should I get summer tires or all-season tires? I'm thinking Summer so I want to know whether these tires are good.
AR919 + P6000 


I was also wondering if I should move from a 15" to 16" because there seem to be more options with the 16" ones.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

All season. 15" tires have a better ride and are usually less expensive.

Summer tires have problems lose a lot of grip 40 degrees F and below.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

KuyaKun said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LS, I live in Nevada which is almost always hot and never rains.
> 
> Should I get summer tires or all-season tires? I'm thinking Summer so I want to know whether these tires are good.
> AR919 + P6000
> ...


Summer UHP tires changed my life. I never had these before and oh what a treat, at least for my poor old Sonata and I would think the CRUZE too as it does handle well! Do it, and don't give it a second thought, unless you're in the part of Nevada that also sees Snow, some is on the way? Be advised though due to the nature of an Ultra High Performance Summer Tire it will not last as long as crappy All Seasons!


----------

